# Lost with what to do???



## Gsxr (Jul 23, 2016)

So me and my wife decided to spilt up at Christmas time we had a big fight and she went to hit me so we called it off there, since then we gave up our house she moved back to our home town with the children during that time we have been sleeping with each other and getting along really well so about 4 weeks ago we decided to give it another go and we didn't really see each other that much because of the job I'm in I have to work away and we are busy at the moment so last weekend I get back Friday and find out the she was drinking Thursday night till 12 and she was drinking again that night and I went to bed early because I was tried and had to be up early to drive and pick up a motorbike and so that night she doesn't get in till about 2 in the morning so I get back go see my uncle because I was putting it in his garage and he asked me for a pint so I said was so when I was finished at the pub and that went back to hers and she was drinking again and went over to her neighbours and was over there most of the night and of course I was happy about and we had a fight about it and she said that she doesn't know if that this is what she wants and that she doesn't know what she wants and we haven't really spoke about it and she has done little things like take down the picture of us two that was in the bed room which had been there since she had moved in but then we had a nursery play kinda graduation yesterday and it was just like normal we got along fine didn't mention anything to do with the separation and took the kids off of her for the weekend and then I said if the weather is good on Sunday do you want to go to the beach and she could ask her friends/my friends to come to and she just said I dont know, I think the thing with this is that she has meet some new friends moving into her new place and I think they might be giving her some really bad advice because I spoke to her best friend and at one time was my best friend and she hasn't really said anything to her about the whole situation which is strange so that makes me think that she is getting really bad advice!!! I have read a couple of these an most people say that she is seeing someone else one I think she would be honest and tell that's how she is and two I don't think she has time too with kids being around now they are on school holidays now and like I said I have read a couple of these and I do have too think about my self and not her and I have thought about getting divorced because I don't know if i can be with someone that can just do that to me and today I'm debating wherever or not to speak too her mum because she is acting completely different. There is probably more that I have left out because I have forgot or just not put in but stuck on what to do


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi @Gsxr. You say you don't think there is another guy in the picture because she doesn't have time. Still,she finds the time to drink until 12-2:00am. So you might want to reevaluate that assumption.

Some things other posters may ask for... your ages... how many kids... is her hitting a usual occurrence... is she a stay at home mom... length of marriage... any prior infidelity.

Also,not to be mean,but try and use a little more punctuation as some things seemed to be running into one another in your post.

Welcome to TAM and I hope you find some help for your situation. Take care.


----------



## Gsxr (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah sorry long night. Yeah the drinking thing, I was there for two of the night of 3 but its not like her if that makes sense. 

Don't know if is the whole freedom kinda thing because we lived in a small village with nothing to do.

I'm 26 she's 25 2 kids will be married 5 years in August. So we are still both young.

No shes never gone to hit me before. No shes never cheated on me and I haven't on her.


----------



## 1111volcano (May 25, 2016)

Punctuation dude, man I was out of breath reading this lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

Put a voice activated recorder under the seat of her car. Check her cell phone records.

Pretty certain "one number" will show a huge amount of activity and you'll learn his name from the VAR.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Sounds to me that your wife is emotionally flip-flopping about leaving. She wants to leave so she takes down the pictures, she then tries and asks to do things together, then she gets confused and starts drinking. I think she is trying to figure out what she wants to do but is not happy with things the way they are. Doesn't mean anyone else is involved, she simply might not be happy with the marriage.


----------

